# Divine Hope Reformed Bible Seminary full time professor of OT studies



## mvdm (Jul 22, 2013)

The seminary is now seeking a second full time professor. Information about the job description for the associate position (as well as photos of the recent graduation) can be found here:

Home


----------



## mvdm (Jul 22, 2013)

For those interested in watching some testimonials to the gospel's transformation of these student's lives:

Divine Hope Reformed Bible Seminary 2013 Testimonials - YouTube 

Divine Hope Reformed Bible Seminary Student Testimonials Summer 2013 (short edition) - YouTube


----------



## jawyman (Jul 23, 2013)

What an incredible ministry!! I could be interested in this kind of ministry!


----------

